# Pot bellied kitten, should I be concerned?



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

So, out of the 3 kittens in the bunch I have, one is pretty fat compared to the other. 

He has a big, squishy, pot belly. 

Is this normal?

They were all negative for any worms in their stool sample.
I sometimes give them KMR, but not very often. Just a tiny bit, so I can finish up the cat.
Maybe that is it?

They are about 6-7 weeks.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would have the "fat" one's stool tested again.....the worms may not be all cleared up. On the other hand, he may be just a real "piggy" who eats faster and more than the others.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Has this kitten been going to the bathroom ok? He could be constipated or it could be gas, but if it persists I would get him checked by a vet. I know you mentioned that there were no worms in his stool sample, but has he ever been dewormed?


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

dt8thd said:


> Has this kitten been going to the bathroom ok? He could be constipated or it could be gas, but if it persists I would get him checked by a vet. I know you mentioned that there were no worms in his stool sample, but has he ever been dewormed?


He was indeed checked, and was negative for everything.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

dt8thd said:


> Has this kitten been going to the bathroom ok? He could be constipated or it could be gas, but if it persists I would get him checked by a vet. I know you mentioned that there were no worms in his stool sample, but has he ever been dewormed?


There is usually a lot of poop in there, so yes. I am sure he is going.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

He has not been dewormed, but they all tested negative. 
Saw him use the litter box today.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

His belly is squishy, is that okay?
I've read you should only be concerned if it's firm, and he has been pooping, and peeing. I usually leave out one plate, and he probably eats the most.
The female gobbles it up too, which is probably why she has been throwing up a little bit for the past 3 days. I have given them separate food plates.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Do the kittens have unrestricted access to food? I usually make food available to foster kittens all of the time so they can eat at will, this helps to stop them gorging if they might be getting too hungry between meals.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Is the kitten acting normal and is active. On a _very very very_ outside chance it could be FIP if he is acting poorly. Like diarrhea, lathargic, URI, etc. Dont be alarmed. This is rare but does happen to kittens.


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

They are old enough to be dewormed, it is believed that all kittens have worms from nursing on mom, I would get them dewormed at least twice.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

melanievan said:


> They are old enough to be dewormed, it is believed that all kittens have worms from nursing on mom, I would get them dewormed at least twice.


This. He may have worms and he may not, but I would get him dewormed just in case. Live worms will "hold on" to prevent being dislodged when a cat passes poop, so a cat with worms isn't necessarily going to pass worms with every bowel movement. It is recommended that most dewormers be administered twice with an intervening period of 2 weeks; dosing the cat twice will ensure that any stubborn hold-out worms are erradicated.

I don't even bother with fecal samples, I just automatically deworm every cat that I foster.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You might want to read this thread and the article that is posted and discuss this with your vet. It could be a serious condition called FIP.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/206194-fip.html


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Now I'm scared. 
The other kittens don't seem to be showing any symptoms of FIP, their bellies are perfectly normal.
I've had kittens in the past with big fat bellies.


----------



## Skater (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a foster kitten that looks like that. FIP was a concern, but in his case it turned out to be two different types of bacteria in his stomach. Very scary condition and we still don't know what's going to happen. It should probably be addressed.


----------

